# Winter fur length



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If she's an indoor dog, then it doesn't matter how short you take her. It's just easier when they're shorter in the winter because if you do take them outside and play in the snow (my dog has almost no hair, and she's hardly phased) then you don't get snowballs hanging off of their legs!

I never really understood why people with indoor dogs think they have to keep their dogs longer for the winter! I think your house is kept warmer in the winter than the AC keeps it in the summer.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Shorter than this:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Shorter than this:


Bahaha, our PWD looks almost exactly like that when she goes out in the snow! I must try to get a photo this winter... It is very annoying, but as my mom keeps her in the lion clip, unavoidable.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, a 5F now will be fine, cos of course it will be constantly growing too, so if you do it longer now, it'll only need to be done again sooner, possibly in the middle of the worst weather!!!

Short hair is MUCH easier to keep in the winter, and a nice snuggly jacket won't mat it up if it's short either


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I have to agree on the 5 blade. By the time it gets REALLY cold she'll have at least several weeks of growth. Plus unless you keep your house cold enough for you to need a coat on all the time it won't bother her to be short for the winter.


----------



## Aida-Christine (Oct 26, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone for the help! I've never had a poodle in winter before so I didn't realize that shorter is better. I just finished the process of grooming her. It's funny because I kept thinking I was having problems with the clippers cause it didn't look like I was getting an even cut, but then I realized that her hair color is changing and she looks kind of dappled. Here's a pic. Believe it or not that's her even coat, it's just suddenly multicolored! Neat! I don't do her face since she won't let me near it with a clipper. I know a groomer where you can stop by and they'll do small jobs like that on the spot. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i just did todd with a 7f.. now i cxant stop buying him coats


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She's a gorgeous silver! It will be exciting to see it once it changes completely. I agree with the others. Keep her the length that is easy to maintain. I put a coat on my toy when it is cold. Here in Texas, that is only a few days out of the year. If I visit family in Maine in winter, I usually keep her in a sweater since it's colder than she is used to.


----------



## Teddy'smomma (Sep 21, 2009)

That was the question I had too. I need to get Teddy trimmed and I want to go sort of short because he is an indoor dog and I don't want to really have to have him cut during snowy months. I'm thinking a 4...?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I like to keep Flip as short as I can because we're 'sporty' and it's easier to clean him up.

I am hoping he'll grow into my old greyhound's coat. :/


----------

